# 3D Pen Printer



## Jerrell (Jul 28, 2018)

I was aimlessly surfing the web and stumbled across this pen that lets you draw in 3D. It's not super expensive either. I figured I'd pass the info on for those of you that might find a use.

http://the3doodler.com/


----------



## Tude (Jul 28, 2018)

The college I work at has a 3D printer in the library (mostly as an illustration of what you can do kinda thing) and it sits all Summer and nothing. Really wish the people involved would leave a 3D cool SOMETHING there so we can see what this thing can do. I think it's pretty cool.


----------

